# ABT's (first try) for Raceday Snack- With Q-view



## mountainhawg (Apr 21, 2013)

I read about the ABT's here of course and had to try them. Today there was a NASCAR race and felt they would be a good snack to try out. Found a recipe that sounded good: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122230/so-whats-all-this-fuss-about-abts I followed it fairly closely but I did minor modifications in a couple of spots:

Sliced and cleaned out peppers, yes, I sliced the stems in half too, peppers need handles. I then followed a suggestion of boiling in 4 cups of water and 1 cup of vinegar for 2 minutes then immediately placing them in ice water. This was done to knock the heat off the pepper which I had to do for my wife. It worked!













ABT (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013






In the initial post the OP said the onion mix made the cream cheese salty. What I did was to use a strainer and separate the

mix from the dry onions, leaving about 10% of the mix with the onions. It was just the right amount in the end for us.













ABT (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013






I used a Zip-Loc bag for a cheese spreader then applied a strip of Colby Jack cheese.

The Colby was block and had a hard time cutting it thin. We have a cheese slicer, but she

who hides stuff was at church.













ABT (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013






Ready to rock and roll. Will smoke and cook for 1 hour using apple pellets, then remove

smoke and continue cook around 200F.













ABT (4 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013






CHEESE-CICLES 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   temp was good just too much Colby Jack.













ABT (5 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013






21/2 hour cook Temp between 190-220 throughout first 2 hrs. Last 1/2 hour bumped to 240.

Feel I should have applied a bit more smoke, but they came out great. My wife did not think

she would like them, but did. She found small hot spots next to the stems on two peppers, I

found one.

Otherwise very good and mild. Wish I still was a beer drinker, these would have gone

along great with ale.













ABT (6 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, those look mighty tasty!  We love ABTs!  Very nicely done...

Red


----------



## rdknb (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats and well done, love ABT's


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks all. They were quite good and really filled us up.


----------

